# Shop lighting



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't done this in awhile. I've got a shop coming up next month (more or less equipment storage) that's 80' X 80' and 22' fixture height. At one time you would just throw in some HID highbays but what are you guys using now? It's just a big, open area.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is what I have been using. They are a little pricey $370 but they work pretty well. 
this is a layout for a showroom I did awhile back but it is close to the same size. You would not need as many or they also make an 18000 luman that would be prefect in your app.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We almost always use some variety of a 6 lamp T5HO highbay.

You can usually get your lighting supplier to do a fixture layout based on the footcandles you want, for free, assuming you buy fixtures from them.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

X2 for the 6 lamp t5ho. I can't justify the cost of LEDs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ty the electric guy said:


> X2 for the 6 lamp t5ho. I can't justify the cost of LEDs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People often forget to factor in servicing costs over the life of lights. How often do you have to come back and change bulbs on those lights vs. LED's? How much per service call and how much in parts?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Another vote for the 6 lamp t5 ho. Did a 50x100 shop split into 4 bays. Each bay had 4 fixtures each. Fixtures mounted at 20'.

Econolight has a 4' 6 lamp led low bay for $160 I've been considering. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Another vote for the 6 lamp t-5 HO put some in my shop and what a difference from the 8' strips that were there


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We have lithonia ibh12 in our shop. 50x75 shop area is lit with 6 of them. Extremely bright!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Use Lithonia IBZ 6 lamp HO T5, 850 lamps
your cost should be about $150 each c/w lamps









Lithonia IBH LED will be about $400 give or take, so unless there is a Power Smart rebate program, not worth the usage savings


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. wcord, what program are you running? I used to use a Juno program but that was three computers ago...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> Thanks guys. wcord, what program are you running? I used to use a Juno program but that was three computers ago...


http://www.visual-3d.com/tools/interior/


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

First of all congratulations on your achievement


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

JoeAPinkley said:


> First of all congratulations on your achievement


Achievement to what?


----------



## mattbumgarner (Jun 30, 2016)

We have a 40 x 70 space lit with six "Monster Linear" fixtures by Lumenosity. 

Bright, inexpensive fixture


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mattbumgarner said:


> We have a 40 x 70 space lit with six "Monster Linear" fixtures by Lumenosity.
> 
> Bright, inexpensive fixture available at *removed*


So you join today, and both posts you have made are pimping a lighting retailer. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> So you join today, and both posts you have made are pimping a lighting retailer. Hmmmmmm.


Change retailer to manufacturer and add "...from North Carolina" and then look at his profile!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Nipples...

How COLD is this space ?

LEDs can accept -- LOVE -- Canadian cold in a way that HO fluorescents can't.

If the situation gets cold -- a LOT -- then LEDs are the way to go.

Otherwise, HO beat all on cost-per-lumen.

%%%%%%%%

The above physics of illumination ought to be kept in mind by EVERY Canadian and Alaskan electrician.

LEDs can (typically) tolerate cold weather WAY below that of any other device.

Contact the factory for their 'ground truth.'

LEDs are also always 'instant-on' -- so I should think that ANY scheme ought to have some provision for snappy lighting response. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well the '_truth'_ is, many state level energy czars grease the LED ride Tels...

*I got a little ROI rocket goin' jing-a-ling-a-ling
Wants to call you on the telephone baby, upsell this thing
But each time we talk, I get the same old thing
Always no hug-ee no kiss-ee until the tax lady sings
My honey my baby, don't put my job upon no shelf
She said don't hand me no lines ,ain't workin handouts yourself

B-B-B-baby baby baby why you wan' treat me this way
You know I'm still your green boy I still feel the same way
That's when she told me a story, 'bout free milk and a cow
And said no hug-ee no kiss-ee 'til the stats skew somehow 
My honey my baby, don't put my job upon no shelf
She said don't hand me no lines, ain't workin handouts yourself*

:whistling2::laughing::jester::laughing::whistling2:
~C(w/apologies to the Georgia Satellites)S~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> Nipples...
> 
> How COLD is this space ?
> 
> ...


Good point. It's heated but just enough to keep the chill off. There's an upper floor with offices so that will prevent heat loss through the roof.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> Change retailer to manufacturer and add "...from North Carolina" and then look at his profile!


Makes sense. I was on my phone when I posted that, and the mobile website "ray charles" effect was in full form. :whistling2:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The inrush of a LED is of a higher magnitude and of a shorter duration than other lighting technologies.
Relative to the inrush waveform of a HID or incandescent, it's more of a spike than a curve.
As Telsa stated, it's very fast.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I ALWAYS suggest LED's right off the bat. You're stuck in yester-year if you don't.

But, that doesn't always mean everyone will go for it...so the next best thing is to throw up a 6 or 4 lamp t8, depending on how high they are going to be hung and how much space needs to get lite up.

T5 are a joke. Expensive, and (IMO) the florescent guy's last attempt at fighting off the LED technology. Late to the game if you ask me - kinda like your buddy that shows up at the very end of a backyard cookout and complains cause there's no food left. In the big picture, they won't be around anywhere near as long as their cousins did, and nobody's gonna remember them. 

If it needs to be done on the cheap, do some fluorescents. Otherwise, go with LED. :thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> I haven't done this in awhile. I've got a shop coming up next month (more or less equipment storage) that's 80' X 80' and 22' fixture height. At one time you would just throw in some HID highbays but what are you guys using now? It's just a big, open area.


I put 12 of these in a 100x80 building with 20 foot side walls and a 25 foot peak. 3 rows of 4. My FC reading was never under 75. 


Nicor 
Industrial and Commercial Series
LED Lowr / High Bay 


HBL-200W Greater Than 28,000 Lumens Dimensions: 46in (1166mm) x 12.6in (320mm) x 3.6in (92mm)

$339 each. They have to be off the ceiling 7 inches.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> I put 12 of these in a 100x80 building with 20 foot side walls and a 25 foot peak. 3 rows of 4. My FC reading was never under 75.
> 
> 
> Nicor
> ...


That's a good deal compared to Amazon right now.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Glock23gp said:


> That's a good deal compared to Amazon right now.


They came from my electrical SH (Viking Electric). The picture has a defuser, I didn't get those.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I ran my own layout and then had it confirmed by a local lighting bandit. Quick question: How do T5HO's perform in cooler temperatures? I know this guy will turn his thermostat down.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

As usual you'll have to root around in the T5 literature to see their working temperature range.

The reason for my post was to make sure that you drop the lights down from the ceiling, remembering other structures like framing, sprinklers, and even duct work could effect your coverage.

Visual 3D is a very nice program.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

LED's only. The utility pays for 1/2 of it. T5's are not far behind T8's. and 5-6 years down the road, who is changing all the T5's ?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I usually use T5's over 25', and T8 under. 

Fun to play with options on Visual's free software:
https://www.visual-3d.com/tools/interior/


----------

